# Colchester round head



## mike (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all 
New here and have some questions on a Colchester lathe I picked up this past summer. First off it's serial number starts "G 28266 BH" I have been on the Colchesters lathe group on Yahoo and asked the questions about age and found out that it is somewhere in 63-64 year range. Down on the front door for the coolant tank it has only Colchester written on the door without Clausing super imposed over it. Does anyone know when the Clausing name went on or over the Colchester name? Anyway the machine is in pretty good shape and if anyone knows where I could get a correct taper attachment for it I would be willing to trade a 10" Atlas lathe for it.  Well out for now.  mike


----------



## hermetic (Feb 22, 2012)

if you check out www.lathes.co.uk in the machine tool archive they have both Colchester and Clausing pages, and you will be able to identify your machine from these. I have a Colchester Student round head model from the late fifties, and have tried to get a teper attachment in the UK where I am based. Generally I have found that ppl want more for tnem than the complete lathe, so when I finally found one (incomplete) and bid the guy to £200 for it (I paid£180 for the lathe will all accesories and tooling) I gave up. You may have an import from colchesters uk, but the number doesnt seem to be a colchester number. Have a look at lathes.co.uk and get back to me with the model type.
Phil, East Yorkshiore UK.


----------

